
Sexually transmitted case of Zika in Texas - k-mcgrady
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-35478778
======
ergothus
This article is missing much in the way of evidence. While sexual transmission
seems a possibility (even likely, within my vastly limited understandings),
nothing says why a mosquito couldn't have done this transmission, other than
"it hasn't happened in the US".

